# How to get this Arden Apoth reparied?



## epgorge (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a reallynice ARden Apothecary, Dark Glass, strawberry puce which sadly, has been broken with a chip out of it for thirty years. We never had the heart to throw it out. It is beautiful. 

 It was given my wife by her late father and I would like to repair it. first I need to get the stopper out so I can line the inside (somehow). My first question, and I will have many, is how do I get the stopper out?

 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Feb 9, 2007)

The bottom


----------



## epgorge (Feb 9, 2007)

This is totally a dark apothecary. Does anyone know about Arden? Who made it and why. Her father was an engineer and inventor. He was around laboratories all the time.

 There are three light marks in this picture. The little red one is the true color of this bottle. I will try to get a better picture of the glass for you. 
 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Feb 9, 2007)

But first, how to get the stoper out?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey there ep...I've had em' pop out when soaking in warm water....but that was a pressure thing....I've also heard of them coming out with WD40 soaking just the neck of the bottle upside down...                                                                         Joe


----------



## tombstone (Feb 10, 2007)

check out this post for ideas https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_50524/mpage_1/key_microwave/tm.htm#50531


----------



## BigJock (Feb 12, 2007)

Dont know what country you are in but to repair a bottle you wish to keep use clear plastic you know that you would use to make your own key rings you can colour the platistic to match your bottle or jar
 To repair stoneware  you can use Ceramic denture cement then pait it or you can use araldite and colour it,you find a good craft shop you can get paints thats used to make coloured lead windows..


----------



## BigJock (Feb 12, 2007)

To remove stoppers and corks from bottles loop a bit string and place loop in bottle fix it around stopper turn bottle upside down and pull stopper out
 good luck.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks big Jock I will try both. I am from the republic of Vermont, just below Canada, North East Corridor. Some call it Vermont State. 
 Ep


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 12, 2007)

I get the Freedom part but whats with the Unity part? Sounds a bit Communist?
 They should change the motto to Freedom to Dig Bottles.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 14, 2007)

I always felt as communism fell in Russia, it was being embraced here at home. Certainly, not by me.

 I would assume the usage of the word 'Unity" came about during the ten years before your American Revolution. Vermont was the "snakes head of the rebellion" with regard to Wentworth's land grants vs Skene's. The Unity would have been between those who believed Vermont to be a free and independent territory. Of course, history books would have one believe it all started at a bridge dividing Lexington/Concord. Taxes, teas and tarrifs....
 ..... and land, rich with fur and other natural resources (and beauty) The big interest money from Boston and NY were all interested in.
 Ep


----------

